# Χαρούμενο ξύπνημα



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα νήματα με αστείες φάσεις, βιντεάκια, κείμενα και εικόνες, αλλά σκέφτηκα να ρίχναμε εδώ ό,τι θα θέλαμε να δούνε οι άλλοι και να τους φτιάξει το κέφι όπως έφτιαξε και το δικό μας καθώς πίναμε τον πρωινό μας καφέ κάνοντας μια βόλτα στο νέτι. God knows we need this...

Να ξεκινήσω από αυτόν τον καταπληκτικό τύπο που έγινε η αιτία να σκουπίζω την οθόνη του λάπτοπ επί ένα πεντάλεπτο, και φυσικά τον πρωτοβρήκα εδώ. 

Απολαύστε τον. Κι αν θέλετε να τον σιγοντάρετε, εδώ έχει και τους στίχοι


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

What you meen I has mornin breath? It _is_ mornin, stupid!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 25, 2012)

Αυτό πιάνει και το πρωί και όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως έτσι ξεκίνησα το σημερινό μου χαρούμενο ξύπνημα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Κρατήστε κι αυτή τη σκέψη:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Guilty as charged!

Οι δέκα πιο ένοχες φάτσες του κόσμου. Και δύο... Ιούδες. (Σχολιασμός στην αγαπημένη γλώσσα του Ζάζουλα)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 30, 2012)

Τίτλος: *U haz grammatical error here and here.*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> αν θέλετε να τον σιγοντάρετε, εδώ έχει και τους στίχοι


"una cobra asesina
se a escapao de una pisina"

Αντιπαρέρχομαι την ανορθογραφία της πισίνας για χάρη του σουρεάλ.
Θέλει αρετή και τόλμη για να βγεις έτσι στο δίκτυο.



Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως έτσι ξεκίνησα το σημερινό μου χαρούμενο ξύπνημα:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

"ξεκουδουνώσανε τα ζα
μεσ' στην απανεμιά του Ζα"

Ξεκούδουνο το άσμα, ξεκουδούνωσα κι εγώ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ξεκούδουνο το άσμα, ξεκουδούνωσα κι εγώ!


Βέβαια, αν το αναλύσεις το άσμα, έχει ΒΑΘΥΤΑΤΟ πολιτικό μήνυμα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Το σημερινό χαρούμενο ξύπνημα είναι ευγενική χορηγία ενός κομοτηνιού φαστφουντάδικου-ντελιβεράδικου, του Goloso. :)

Κατ' αρχάς το τελευταίο τους διαφημιστικό:




Όπως αντιληφθήκατε, πατάει πάνω στο κόνσεπτ τού ΜερεντAmeno, για το οποίο τα 'χει πει ο Νίκελ εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γιουτιουμπάκια&p=162518&viewfull=1#post162518

Αλλά δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε το περσινό διαφημιστικό τους — νιαί, I couldn't μπιλjίβ what I was eating: 




Όπως καταλάβατε, εκείνο βασίστηκε πάνω σ' έναν εντελώς διαφορετικού ύφους παλιό μας γνώριμο, το Loca People:


Zazula said:


> Κι επειδή la gente está muy loca, WTF:



Καλημέρα και καλή όρεξη! :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2012)

Όσοι ξύπνησαν σήμερα με καλή διάθεση και βλέπουν τη μέρα ν' ανοίγεται μπροστά τους με αισιοδοξία, να ξέρουν ότι σήμερα είναι η πιο ευοίωνη μέρα του χρόνου, γιατί (όπως έχουμε εγκαίρως επισημάνει)

σήμερα, 2 Νοεμβρίου, είναι των αγίων *Ακινδύνου, Αφθονίου, Ελπιδοφόρου και Ανεμποδίστου*


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 4, 2012)

Και επίσης...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2012)

Andth... andth then... the kitty-catth pathed and putht the thoe-latthe in my mouth. Tho I lookth guilthy. I thwear, thatth how ith happenedth... I wath djutht watthing the thoe...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Διαδώστε το νέο! (or not... ;) )


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 14, 2012)

Στο άρθρο που μας επισήμανε ο Εαρίων, έχει την εξής εικόνα:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

΄

*'ντάξ';*


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 22, 2012)

Το χριστιανικό μήνυμα της ημέρας:


----------



## sarant (Nov 22, 2012)

Γέλασα πολύ μ' αυτό:
http://www.tokoulouri.com/science/akata_makata/


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Γέλασα πολύ μ' αυτό:
> http://www.tokoulouri.com/science/akata_makata/



:lol:

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 22, 2012)

Μα είναι απίθανοι οι τύποι! Δείτε και τούτο: Βρέθηκε λύση στο ΙΚΕΑ: μόνοι τους θα κατασκευάζουν τα χρήματα οι υπάλληλοι! 
Κι αυτό: «Δε θα περάσει ο φεϊσισμός», δηλώνει η Χρυσή Αυγή


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι αυτό: «Δε θα περάσει ο φεϊσισμός», δηλώνει η Χρυσή Αυγή


Ναι, αλλά _facism_, όχι _facesism_. Επίσης, με ορισμό «Αυθαίρετη διαγραφή μέλους κοινωνικού δικτύου με πρόφαση την έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του δικτύου», η λεξιπλασία θα έπρεπε να είναι _erasism_.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Μα είναι απίθανοι οι τύποι! Δείτε και τούτο: Βρέθηκε λύση στο ΙΚΕΑ: μόνοι τους θα κατασκευάζουν τα χρήματα οι υπάλληλοι!



Κάπως έτσι, δηλαδή; 







Ή τίποτα τέτοιο;







:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 7, 2012)

(Για το αυριανό ξύπνημα. Δεν χρειάζονταν λόγια, αλλά θέλει 5 χαρακτήρες το ρημάδι, για να δεχτεί το μήνυμα...)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 23, 2012)

Υπάρχει βέβαια κι αυτή η αντιμετώπιση:


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια κι αυτή η αντιμετώπιση:
> View attachment 3410



Αυτό ήταν κάποτε το μότο μου, μούτος (σημ. 2, βλάχικο, λατινογενές) μέχρι τον δεύτερο καφέ και το πρώτο μισό πακέτο τσιγάρα. Όποιος μου μιλούσε, το ρίσκαρε, και μερικές φορές το πλήρωνε. Μέχρι που έκανα παιδιά. Γενικά ωστόσο, δεν άλλαξα εντελώς (κι όσοι με ξέρουν, αποφεύγουν να μου μιλήσουν εκείνη την ώρα), γλύκανα όμως λίγο, όσο χρειάζεται για να μην κάνω φονικό. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 24, 2012)

Ένα από τα θετικά που έχουν οι freelancer είναι ότι, αν δουλεύεις ως τις 2 ή τις 4 το πρωί, κερδίζεις το δικαίωμα να αγριοκοιτάξεις (όπως το ως άνωθεν γατούδι) αυτόν που θα σε ξυπνήσει στις 8 :-D


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αυτό ήταν κάποτε το μότο μου, μούτος (σημ. 2, βλάχικο, λατινογενές) μέχρι τον δεύτερο καφέ και το πρώτο μισό πακέτο τσιγάρα. Όποιος μου μιλούσε, το ρίσκαρε, και μερικές φορές το πλήρωνε. Μέχρι που έκανα παιδιά. Γενικά ωστόσο, δεν άλλαξα εντελώς (κι όσοι με ξέρουν, αποφεύγουν να μου μιλήσουν εκείνη την ώρα), γλύκανα όμως λίγο, όσο χρειάζεται για να μην κάνω φονικό. :)








For Dgrumpy Daeman, with all my festive morning grumpiness love and sympathy.

Rise and shine, you bright eyed and bushy tailed Tomcat, you!
Merry *cough*mas! :devil::inno::angel:

Merry Christmas Lexi People!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> For Dgrumpy Daeman, with all my festive morning grumpiness love and sympathy.
> 
> Rise and shine, you bright eyed and bushy tailed Tomcat, you!
> Merry *cough*mas! :devil::inno::angel:


 
In the words of a renowned Idle, "Fuck Christmas... you sentimental bastards" :devil: :twit:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2012)

Bugger The Bankers, από τους Austerity Allstars 






(ακούγεται και σαν μουσική επένδυση αυτής της είδησης, αλλά τότε χάνεται το «χαρούμενο ξύπνημα» :angry:)


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 9, 2013)

Για αύριο το πρωί:




:-D


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2013)

Και ένα κυρίως για βιολόγους:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Και ένα κυρίως για βιολόγους:
> View attachment 3508


Κι αυτό από κοντά.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

Αυτή η εικόνα και αυτή η είδηση ήταν ένα αληθινό χαρούμενο ξύπνημα με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης. Χιλιόχρονη, μικρούλα! Να χαρείς τη ζωή* με την καρδιά σου! *
Εξιτήριο πήρε ένα νεογέννητο βρέφος από νοσοκομείο του Τέξας ύστερα από χειρουργική επέμβαση, καθώς το κοριτσάκι γεννήθηκε με την καρδιά του έξω από το στήθος. Οι γιατροί θεωρούν πως πρόκειται για ένα μικρό θαύμα καθώς μόλις το 10% των παιδιών που γεννιούνται με αυτή τη νόσο επιβιώνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Αυτό που λέμε, ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες είμαστε τύποι έξω καρδιά, να το κοιτάξουμε;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2013)

*Η σπουδαιότερη τρολιά της εβδομάδας* (από τη Lifo) ή πώς την πάτησε ο Ant1 από τον χιουμοριστικό ιστότοπο _Κουλούρι_...


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Από εκεί πήρε το όνομά του και το οροπέδιο: *Πλάκα της Γκιώνας*.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2013)

Έχω ξεραθεί στο γέλιο, λαίμαι!


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς σε έκανε να ξεραθείς στο γέλιο με το βίντεοκλιπ, Ζαζ. 
Ίσως το ότι δεν είσαι μεσήλικη, "handsome woman", με δουλειά γραφείου;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2013)

Σίγουρα όχι γι' αυτό που πιθανολόγησες. Αλλά περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Δεν πιθανολόγησα τίποτα. 
Απλά δεν νομίζω ότι σου φάνηκε αστεία η μουσική, γιατί δεν διαφέρει από άλλα που ποστάρεις, και οι εικόνες πιο πολύ στο θλιβερό μου μοιάζουν παρά στο ξεραίνομαι στα γέλια, οπότε αναρωτιέμαι πού είναι το αστείο που δεν το βλέπω.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2013)

Κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κό:


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2013)

Με οδήγησες σε αυτό:


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά το κοριτσάκι στη μέση στο 00:30 αλλά και τα άλλα στα δεξιά πολύ μου άρεσαν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Δεν είδα ακόμα τα Όσκαρ, αλλά με/μου έστειλαν να θαυμάσω το βολικό παπουτσάκι που φόρεσε η μαμά του Μπράντλι Κούπερ στη διοργάνωση και δεν μπορούσα να σας το στερήσω. 

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/25/article-2283932-18417E18000005DC-219_470x827.jpg


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2013)

Εγώ από την άλλη δεν παρακολουθώ την ανδρική μόδα, οπότε μπορεί να είναι το άκρον άωτον της μοδός το παντελόνι του Μπράντλεϊ αλλά μοιάζει σα να του το πήρε η μαμά του πριν ρίξει μπόι. Νομίζω βλέπουμε και κανα δάχτυλο κάλτσα;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Η πιτσιρίκα τα σπάει! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα πρέπει να το δουν και οι γιατροί, να το συστήνουν στους ασθενείς τους με κατάθλιψη (ή χρέη, πολλή ή καθόλου δουλειά και διάφορα άλλα κακά του καπιταλισμού).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Εκείνο το_ κάτσε_, για το κέικ, το άκουσες; :lol::lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 7, 2013)

Χεχε:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 16, 2013)

Ο Σκυλούκος θέλει ψιψίνα. Γιεεεε!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 16, 2013)

Τι καλό! Thanks!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 16, 2013)

u r welcome!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2013)

Υπέροχο! Και τι πανέξυπνη η λύση που έδωσαν οι άνθρωποι για να τα βοηθήσουν :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2013)

«Ευτυχώς», είπε το βράδυ η Ούντα στον Αρκάντι που είχε γυρίσει ξεθεωμένος από τις κυψέλες του, «η θεά Αρκού έστειλε τους αγγέλους της κι αυτοί έκαναν να φυτρώσει από το ψηλό πηγάδι ένα λεπτό, μα συνάμα και γερό δίδυμο δέντρο, και τα σκατόπαιδα βγήκαν για να προλάβουμε να γυρίσω να σου μαγειρέψω...»


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2013)

Πρόσφατα έμαθα από ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που μετέφρασα ότι τα αρκουδάκια δεν χρειάζεται να διδαχτούν από τη μητέρα τους πώς να σκαρφαλώνουν, γεννιούνται μ' αυτή τη δεξιότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Ευτυχώς», είπε το βράδυ η Ούντα στον Αρκάντι που είχε γυρίσει ξεθεωμένος από τις κυψέλες του, «η θεά Αρκού έστειλε τους αγγέλους της κι αυτοί έκαναν να φυτρώσει από το ψηλό πηγάδι ένα λεπτό, μα συνάμα και γερό δίδυμο δέντρο, και τα σκατόπαιδα βγήκαν για να προλάβουμε να γυρίσω να σου μαγειρέψω...»



:upz::clap:

ΥΓ. Τρία;;; :blink:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2013)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2013)

Μερικές πινακίδες επιδέχονται βελτίωση*ς*


----------



## Marinos (Apr 23, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μερικές πινακίδες επιδέχονται βελτίωση*ς*


Θα μπορούσε να εμπλουτιστεί με κάποια ωραία ελληνικά παραδείγματα. Όπως:
Απομακρυνθείτε από τον τοίχο του φκρέατος (σε ασανσέρ)
Πεζοί, πατήστε το κουμπί και περιμένετε να πγεράσετε 
Απαγορεύεται η διάβασις πεζών και ποιημάτων (σε κάποια γέφυρα στον οδοντωτό των Καλαβρύτων)
Ζητείται κοπέλα για συγκατοίκηση σμε χαδυάριη (φοιτητική λέσχη ΑΠΘ, μακρινά ενενήνταζ)
Ζητείται κοπέλα για συγκατοίκηση σμε τκριάρι (παρομοίως)


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2013)

Είμαι πολύ νερντ που γέλασα με το 10;



Φαντάστηκα έναν κακομοίρη να πηγαίνει να ξεκολλήσει το χαρτί και να αναρωτιέται τι στο καλό κολλήσανε.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Είμαι πολύ νερντ που γέλασα με το 10;



Ομοίως! :-D


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2013)

Όσοι το δείτε αύριο το πρωί, καλημέρα. 
Οι υπόλοιποι, συγγνώμη αλλά βαριέμαι να τα φυλάω αυτά για πολύ. 
Και ήθελα να καλοπιάσω τη Μπέρνι κιόλας...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)

Little pink gelly bear paws.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

Ευδαιμονία. Αγαλλίαση. Έκσταση. _Παγωτό,_ τέλος πάντων βρε παιδί μου!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Meet Scamp, a dog that used to be homeless. Here he is with 6 kittens that he rescued from a trash dumpster. He tore the box open and carried them into the house, one by one. They all live happily together now.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2013)

Όταν το όνομα του άλλου είναι «Μίλκο», μόνο ένα πράγμα μπορείς να σκεφτείς: Ψηλά το κεφάλι!  Ωστόσο τι ψηλά, εδώ έχουμε νέο κατώτατο χαμηλό (τόσο χαμηλά δεν είχαμε πέσει ούτε με τις ultra-low λουμπενιές του θανασ(ιμ)ονήματος)... Μίλκο Καλαϊτζίεφ (Милко Калайджиев), λοιπόν, και "απολαύστε" υπεύθυνα:


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2013)

Φοβερή... χορογραφία! :laugh:


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2013)

Lyrics πού βρίσκουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2013)

Λεπτομέρεια: Τι ύψος έχει; 1,50;


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2013)

Δεν είναι αυτός κοντός· οι άλλες είναι ψηλές! :laugh:


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2013)

Το Μίλκο μεγαλώνει γερά κορμιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Συλλεξιλόγες και συλλεξιλόγοι, γρηγορείτε!

Έχω απόλυτη και αμέριστη κατανόηση στο ότι, η κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ανηλεής κατάργηση σχεδόν κάθε βεβαιότητας περί τα καθημερινά εγκόσμια και τα επέκεινα εξωκόσμια, αλλά και η πίεση από την απόλυτη λαπαδοποίηση των πάντων γύρω μας καταπιέζει το κριτικό και ερευνητικό πνεύμα που μας διακρίνει. Καταπίεση που δεν είναι βεβαίως (αυτό δα έλειπε) ορατή στις άμεσες οδηγίες χρήσης για την ορθή τοποθέτηση κομμάτων και αποκομμάτων, τελειών (επίγειων και απογειωμένων και πολλαπλασιασμένων) και λοιπών σημείων στίξης, παρελθόντων, παρόντων και μελλόντων. Δεν παρατηρείται ούτε στη ζέση για τη φωνητικά ορθή μεταγραφή των ονομάτων των 7500 βουλευτών της κινεζικής εθνοσυνέλευσης (ή όπως λέγεται, τελοσπάντων) και των μογγολικών συστημάτων αεροπροσκόπων μογκολφιέρι (ή όπως λέγονται τελοσπάντων) --ούτε, θεός φυλάξοι, στην άψογη διεκπεραίωση των γλωσσολεξικών και εγκυκλοπαιδικών μεταφραστικών μας καθημερινών ρουτινών.

Καταπίεση υπάρχει όμως, και μας παρασέρνει όμως σε δρόμους σκοτεινούς, οδούς αντιεπιστημονικές, ατραπούς και πρακτικές --αν είναι δυνατόν-- διαδικτυακών σχολιαστών! Συλλεξιλόγες και συλλεξιλόγοι, ο φατσομπουκισμός καραδοκεί. Γρηγορείτε!

Ιδού, λοιπόν: Ο έγκριτος αδιμινστράτωρ Ζαζουλεύς, από τα Σέρρας ορμώμενος, εκόμισε το ανωτέρω εξαίρετο δείγμα συγχρόνου βουλγαρικής λαϊκής τέχνης και τα σχόλιά μας περιορίζονται σε απολύτως επιφανειακά, χωρίς μέθοδο, χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, χωρίς διατύπωση ερωτημάτων, συλλογή στοιχείων, ανάλυση και μεθοδική συναγωγή αποτελεσμάτων.

Πού είναι οι παραπομπές για το εξαίρετο μουσικό αυτό είδος, που ονομάζεται τσάλγκα βουλγαριστί; Πού οι συζητήσεις για την ετυμολόγηση από τα αραβικά μέσω των τουρκικών; Πού η συζήτηση αν το αντίστοιχο συγγενέστερο μουσικό είδος παρ' ημίν είναι το κατά την αγγλοουίκη Greek skiladiko ή, αντίθετα, τα νησιώτικα (έλεος, βρε!), όπως εκτιμά το αδελφό άρθρο στη συνδεδεμένη ελληνική βικιπαίδεια εστιάζοντας πιθανώς στη μέθοδο ανάμειξης των βαλκανικών ήχων και όχι στο αποτέλεσμα;

Πού είναι η συζήτηση για τις συνέπειες που είχε σε αυτό το μουσικό είδος η μετάβαση των κεντρικών βαλκανικών χωρών από τον βαλκανικό σοσιαλισμό στον βαλκανικό καπιταλισμό; Πού η συζήτηση για την καθετοποίηση της παραγωγής από τη δισκογραφική Planeta Payner (Планета Пайнер) μέχρι την κατανάλωση στα λεγόμενα клуб που οδηγεί στην εξασφάλιση μεγάλων μεριδίων της αγοράς και την περιθωριοποίηση μη συνδεδεμένων εις το άρμα της καλλιτεχνών και, κυρίως, καλλιτεχνιδών;

Πού είναι τα βιογραφικά του εκ Σβιλενγράδ ορμωμένου υπερεξηκοντούτη καλλιτέχνη (εδώ είναι), πού οι μεγαλόφωνες απορίες για το μουστάκι και τον φερετζέ; Και τέλος, πού είναι η ανάλυση των διονυσιακών κινήσεων των χορογραφιών, η κοινωνική κριτική με αφορμή τα απεικονιζόμενα εξυπνόφωνα και τα σειόμενα γλαστρόφυτα, που η ψυχρή, κλινική καταμέτρηση των αισθησιακών κινήσεων και η σημασιοδοτική της απεικονιστικής τους;

Και τελευταίο αλλά όχι έσχατο, πού είναι η εκτελούσα μεταφορές μοδερατόρισσα, να δημιουργήσει ένα νέο νήμα αφιερωμένο σε αυτό το εξαίρετο είδος μουσικής; Για την εξέταση των ως άνω διαβαλκανικών κοινωνικών και άλλων φαινομένων, φυσικά. Με έμφαση στο άλλων, βεβαίως. Τι νομίσατε, δηλαδή;


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...του εκ Σβιλενγράδ ορμωμένου υπερεξηκοντούτη καλλιτέχνη...


Σβίλενγραδ. :) Γνωστό σ' όποιον έχει ταξιδέψει με την ιστορική αμαξοστοιχία 604 "Γκάτζος Εξπρές" που ήξερες ότι πηγαίνει Πύθιο-Αδριανούπολη και Δίκαια-Σβίλενγραδ.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού είναι οι παραπομπές για το εξαίρετο μουσικό αυτό είδος, που ονομάζεται τσάλγκα βουλγαριστί;


Δόκτωρ, μην με προκαλείς πρωινιάτικα! 




Κι άιντε όπα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σβίλενγραδ. :) Γνωστό σ' όποιον έχει ταξιδέψει με την ιστορική αμαξοστοιχία 604 "Γκάτζος Εξπρές" που ήξερες ότι πηγαίνει Πύθιο-Αδριανούπολη και Δίκαια-Σβίλενγραδ.


Το ξέρω, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος (...:)) ότι η παλαιική ονομασία (ca. 1900), που θα πήγαινε σετάκι με το ορμώμενος κλπ, ήταν Σβιλενγράδ. Δυστυχώς, ο γκούγκλης εδώ δεν είναι (εύχρηστος) φίλος μας και δεν μπορώ καν να το ψάξω σε παλιά βιβλία.

Επίσης, ω μέγιστε τσαλγκοειδικέ, στο ουικιάρθρο αναφέρει ότι στον στίχο χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά και λέξεις/φράσεις από άλλες βαλκανικές γλώσσες, οπότε το «Για έλα» που άκουσα να χρησιμοποιεί ο Μίλκος ίσως δεν ήταν παράκουσμα;

Α, ναι. Η ταινία _Το μίλκο στη Σαχάρα_... 

Όπα!


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, ω μέγιστε τσαλγκοειδικέ, στο ουικιάρθρο αναφέρει ότι στον στίχο χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά και λέξεις/φράσεις από άλλες βαλκανικές γλώσσες, οπότε το «Για έλα» που άκουσα να χρησιμοποιεί ο Μίλκος ίσως δεν ήταν παράκουσμα;


Όχι, δεν είναι καθόλου παράκουσμα· εμένα δλδ δεν μου φάνηκε καθόλου περίεργο όταν πρωτοάκουσα το κομμάτι. Άλλωστε πάρα πολλοί απ' τους πελάτες στα οικεία καφωδεία είναι Έλληνες.


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συλλεξιλόγες και συλλεξιλόγοι, γρηγορείτε!
> 
> Έχω απόλυτη και αμέριστη κατανόηση στο ότι, η κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ανηλεής κατάργηση σχεδόν κάθε βεβαιότητας περί τα καθημερινά εγκόσμια και τα επέκεινα εξωκόσμια, αλλά και η πίεση από την απόλυτη λαπαδοποίηση των πάντων γύρω μας καταπιέζει το κριτικό και ερευνητικό πνεύμα που μας διακρίνει. Καταπίεση που δεν είναι βεβαίως (αυτό δα έλειπε) ορατή στις άμεσες οδηγίες χρήσης για την ορθή τοποθέτηση κομμάτων και αποκομμάτων, τελειών (επίγειων και απογειωμένων και πολλαπλασιασμένων) και λοιπών σημείων στίξης, παρελθόντων, παρόντων και μελλόντων. Δεν παρατηρείται ούτε στη ζέση για τη φωνητικά ορθή μεταγραφή των ονομάτων των 7500 βουλευτών της κινεζικής εθνοσυνέλευσης (ή όπως λέγεται, τελοσπάντων) και των μογγολικών συστημάτων αεροπροσκόπων μογκολφιέρι (ή όπως λέγονται τελοσπάντων) --ούτε, θεός φυλάξοι, στην άψογη διεκπεραίωση των γλωσσολεξικών και εγκυκλοπαιδικών μεταφραστικών μας καθημερινών ρουτινών.
> 
> ...



Tweet!


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

Επειδή ένα χαρούμενο ξύπνημα προϋποθέτει έναν γλυκό και ήρεμο ύπνο, αυτός ο κύριος έχει τον τρόπο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Κορυφαίος ο μαζόχας, ο ανεξάρτητος, που άφησε το μαλακό προσκεφάλι της παρέας για να πάει να ακουμπήσει ολομόναχος, πάνω στο σκληρό πλαστικό. Κάτσε να δεις τι θα γίνει όταν θα μεγαλώσει...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κορυφαίος ο μαζόχας, ο ανεξάρτητος, που άφησε το μαλακό προσκεφάλι της παρέας για να πάει να ακουμπήσει ολομόναχος, πάνω στο σκληρό πλαστικό. Κάτσε να δεις τι θα γίνει όταν θα μεγαλώσει...


Μεταφραστής; :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Ουφ... Ξημέρωσε κιόλας η Δευτέρα; Καλή βδομάδα και καλή δουλειά...

Α, όχι, ευχαριστώ, εγώ δεν θα πάρω...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό. Το 30 είναι για αρχάριους, προφανώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

As of May 23, 2013 [Adrian Van Oyen's] videos have over 29 million views and his channel has over 400,000 subscribers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Van_Oyen

Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε και γλωσσικό νήμα αυτό το βιντεάκι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2013)

...
Απίθανο, Ζαζ! :up:



SBE said:


> Εξαιρετικό. Το 30 είναι για αρχάριους, προφανώς.



Ναι, κι αν τα καταφέρεις, προχωράς στο 20, ενάμιση με δύο ετών περίπου, πιο νωρίς αν έχεις αδερφάκια. 

Εκτός από το λιώμα του 30, λύθηκα στο Ούμ·πα Λούμ·πα, στο Chicken Dance (τα Παπάκια) και στο Kung Fu Fighting για την εποχή που μου θύμισε. 

And the winner is... ... ... No 49. The Time Warp = Η Χρονοστρέβλωση! :upz:






Νίκελ, ξεκίνησα. Γλωσσικό και μουσικό, ε;
Έχει και τη σημαία κάτω δεξιά.


----------



## cougr (Jun 19, 2013)

Παραδόξως πριν από λίγο καιρό είχα δει αυτό εδώ αλλά δεν γνώριζα την ύπαρξη του προγονικού του.

Οι αρχάριοι θα χαρούν με το 13, 23, 18, 28, 45 και 47.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

H γάτα σας σάς φαίνεται λίγο μονότονη; Κανένα πρόβλημα. 


Έχετε σκύλο αλλά θα προτιμούσατε κάτι πιο εξωτικό; Ας πούμε έναν ελέφαντα ή μια τίγρη; Επίσης κανενα πρόβλημα.


Για περισσότερες ιδέες εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm sure there's a god-dess of animals somewhere out there... And _hse_'s thinking; "revenge is mine..."


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Εννοείς ότι όταν το αφεντικό σου σε κάνει καρνάβαλο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Medieval Pet Names

Από τον καταπληκτικό ιστότοπο Medievalists.net, στον οποίο με οδήγησε (ποιος άλλος) ο Ρογήρος...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Κλέβω το ποίημα της Pangur Ban για το οικείον νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Medieval Pet Names
> Από τον καταπληκτικό ιστότοπο Medievalists.net, στον οποίο με οδήγησε (ποιος άλλος) ο Ρογήρος...



Μα να μην έχει ούτε μια αναφορά στις Grimalkin!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grimalkin
https://www.google.com/search?q=grimalkin&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2013)

Baby, Work iiiiiiit!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια λογοκρισία και σ' αυτού του είδους την εκμετάλλευση ανηλίκων από γονείς που θέλουν ΠΟΛΥ ΞΥΛΟ!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

i-scream :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> i-scream :)
> ...


:woot::laugh::lol:

I'd screama, you'd screama, we'd all screama for ice-creama! :laugh:


----------



## Irini (Jun 30, 2013)

Εγώ θα τον είχα στολίσει κανονικότατα και θα φαντασιωνόμουν τι καλά που θα 'ταν να του έτριβα το χωνάκι στη μούρη.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2013)

Διαβάζει και την παρτιτούρα και στο τέλος υποκλίνεται πριν κάνει σεμνή έξοδο!:laugh:
Μπιζάρισμα, κανείς; :blink:


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2013)

Dog owners who are tired of playing fetch with their pet pooches can now sit back and relax --as the latest doggie gadget can do it for you. The contraption dubbed the iFetch will launch tennis balls for dogs to catch and bring back without any human interaction. The device works by using a special shoot that will throw a ball between 10ft and 30ft in the air from a hole at the front of the machine. Once canines have grabbed it they simply need to bring it back and place it in a compartment at the back for the iFetch to launch once again. The gadget was invented by Denny Hamill and his grandson Grant, 19, who were becoming tired of chucking balls every few minutes for their poodle Prancer.

Picture of the day (2 July 2013)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> ...
> Picture of the day (2 July 2013)



Εχμμ, γκουχ, το αποπάνω λίνκι δεν με βγάζει στη φωτογραφία του iFetch που είναι δεύτερη στη σειρά, αλλά στην πρώτη της συλλογής, το iCandy:





Λίνκι λανθάνον τ' αληθή δείχνει. Για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι πιο χαρούμενο το ξύπνημα με iCandy παρά με i'Mtoolazytoeventhrowaball, για την έγερση προτιμώ το οφθαλμόλουτρο από την κυνοσφαίριση. 


- So, Bob, why did you kill that dog?
- I, uh... we... We was playing "fetch". I had no money. But I am cheater, very good. But I don't know why, they notice after while that I am cheater. Strange, really, I am good cheater. They notice and I run, run away, and they run back a me. 
Yes, in another room, with the dogs, poodle, the poodle, no? That. But I was very fast, very speedy, and I before stoppa me, take a ball, that ball, many ball, ta! tchoof tchoof tchoof tchoof, very closer, tcha ta ta. And I...

You? You throw ball againsta me, I throw ball againsta you, no? I take one ball, number height, very good ball, black ball...
ta toom ta! in the ground, first stroke. Ha! Dead. Very small dog, in de ground.






Very true story. But I ham a no criminal, I ham an hinnocent man, I ham a good hegg. :inno:

I never ask-ed this dog if he liked Walt Whitman.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2013)

Τι πίνω ο_ θεός_; :laugh:
(ακόμα και η μάνα του έχει σκάσει στα γέλια)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2013)

Βάλτε ήχο ν' ακούσετε τον Κιμοσάμπε (!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Χα χα. Ξεκαρδιστικό ξύπνημα, πράγματι. Το γλωσσικό:

*Ke-mo sah-bee *(/ˌkiːmoʊˈsɑːbiː/; often spelled *kemo sabe* or *kemosabe*) is the term of endearment and catchphrase used by the intrepid and ever-faithful fictional Native American sidekick Tonto, in the very successful American radio and television program _The Lone Ranger_.
It is sometimes translated as "trusty scout" or "faithful friend" in Potawatomi. Its use has become so widespread that it was entered into Webster's _New Millennium Dictionary in 2002_.
In the 2013 film _The Lone Ranger_, Tonto sarcastically replies that it means "wrong brother" in Comanche.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ke-mo_sah-bee


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2013)

Τι γλύκας! (Πώς το λέμε το porcupine στα ελληνικά; Κι αυτό σκατζόχοιρο, όπως το hedgehog; )


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2013)

Erethizon dorsatum! 

Σαν καστανάκια :wub:






ΥΓ. Ναι, σκαντζόχοιρος. Ακανθόχοιρος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Μα είστε σοβαρές ή να βάλω τις φωνές; mg:  :scared: :angry: :curse: :woot:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ολύ-προσεκτικά&p=183431&viewfull=1#post183431


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, well, _It is_ the silly season, after all!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2013)

Νίκελ, πανξουτονική διαταραχή. Άσε, εδώ καμιά φορά ψάχνω όρους που τους έχω ανεβάσει εγώ και δεν το θυμάμαι (αλλά δεν το λέω σε κανέναν, μην με πάρετε με τις πέτρες )


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Μήπως έριξα πολλές φατσούλες στους σκαντζόχοιρους; Ελπίζω να φαίνεται ότι κάνω πλάκα. Ποιος άλλωστε έχει το ρεκόρ πανξουτονικής διαταραχής εδώ μέσα; Ωστόσο, να μη χάσω την ευκαιρία να ρίξω το καρφάκι μου για τις εγγραφές στο Wordreference (που είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα διορθωθούν): *Ακανθόχειρος; *Σκαντζόχειρος*; Πολύ πρόχειρος.


----------



## Irini (Jul 27, 2013)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για το Wordreference! Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως τα έχω διορθώσει εδώ και καιρό και για κάποιον λόγο η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα δεν διορθώνεται. Τα διόρθωσα ξανά μανά, για να δούμε τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Και οι σχετικές πληροφορίες: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaRy-5mHrrA


----------



## bernardina (Jul 31, 2013)

Τα σπάει! :up: Way to go, granny!!!


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2013)

...
Χορεύοντας μ' ένα παιδί






Sophie & Itay Yatuv. Sophie is 2 years and 4 months old. Itay is a bit older. 
Ibiza Contact Improvisation Festival, 2011.

Κι εκεί με μια γνωστή μουσική επένδυση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τι στο καλό; Από πρώτη Αυγούστου δεν ένιωσε κανείς την ανάγκη να μοιραστεί ένα χαρούμενο ξύπνημα; 
(Ευχαριστώ, γιατρέ..)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω στα σίγουρα πόσο χαρούμενο θα ήταν το ξύπνημα αν πρωινιάτικα έβλεπα ξαφνικά μπροστά μου αγνώστου ταυτότητας ιπτάμενα  παράταιρα αντικείμενα. Βέβαια, το ότι φυσικός αυτουργός είναι αυτός ο πανέμορφος γάτος, αλλάζει κάπως τα πράγματα. 

(Τα δικά μου γατιά γιατί περιορίζονται σε κατσαρίδες/ποντίκια/σαύρες/πουλάκια και τα παρόμοια, γμτ; Μήπως να τα εκπαίδευα να φέρνανε κάτι πιο χρήσιμο;  )






υγ. το τραγουδάκι που ακούγεται κάποια στιγμή, σας θυμίζει κι εσάς Φοίβη;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2013)

Απίθανος αυτάρκης τύπος.


----------



## dolphink (Oct 17, 2013)

Το είδα σήμερα και μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση!


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

dolphink said:


> Το είδα σήμερα και μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση!
> ...


Και πολύ καλά έκανε, και πολύ καλά έκανες! :)

Είναι από αυτά που αξίζει να πανξουτονίζονται: *Η ορχήστρα της χωματερής - Landfill Harmonic*

"The world sends us garbage. We send back music." ~ Favio Chavez, Orchestra director.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Κυριολεκτικά χαρούμενο ξύπνημα:





http://9gag.com/gag/aKzddQ1


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Τι γλυκό!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Μα ναι! Δεν είναι πιο χαρούμενο το ξύπνημα όταν ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να ρίξεις μερικά Ζζζζζ ακόμη;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Η μαγεία σ' αυτό το τζιφάκι είναι που χάνεις το πού αρχίζει και πού τελειώνει, και το βλέπεις σαν μια αέναη απόλαυση του χαρούμενου ξυπνήματος και της επιστροφής στα ξέφτια του ύπνου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2013)

Ποιος Νίκος Σαραντάκος κάνει πλάκες πρωινιάτικα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ποιος Νίκος Σαραντάκος κάνει πλάκες πρωινιάτικα;



Ο δικός μας πάντως καυτηριάζει ακόμα και τη σχιζολεξία! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2013)

Works every time:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2013)

Αν είχε συμβεί στο Facebook... Η άνοδος και η πτώση του Μινωικού Πολιτισμού

Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/guests/plani/44106


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


>





cougr said:


> Παραδόξως πριν από λίγο καιρό είχα δει αυτό εδώ αλλά δεν γνώριζα την ύπαρξη του προγονικού του.


Και συνεχίζουμε!!! 




Άντε, μάθαμε και το ah beng με την ευκαιρία... :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 6, 2014)

Αν δεν το έχει κάνει κανείς άλλος μέχρι τώρα, το κάνω εγώ. Ένσταση, κυρίες και κύριοι! Ο τίτλος του νήματος περιέχει λογική αντινομία, κοινώς αντίφαση εν τοις όροις. Το συνειδητοποίησε και η νηματανήξασα στο #131. Ακούς εκεί "χαρούμενο ξύπνημα"! Με βγάζετε έξω απ' τις πιτζάμες μου!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2014)

Αλλά παντού YMCA! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2014)

Ποτέ δε φαντάστηκα ότι κάτι τόσο μαλλιαρό με τόσα πολλά μάτια θα μπορούσε να είναι τόσο χαριτωμένο!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2014)

Για ευχάριστο ξύπνημα από τον (μεσημεριανό πια) ύπνο:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2014)

Ναι! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2014)

Όταν ο Μπλέιζ λέει όχι εννοεί *όχι. *


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 28, 2014)

Σίγουρα την έχετε ξαναδεί, αλλά σας τη θυμίζω:
List of humorous units of measurement
Και ένα δείγμα:
*Happiness: Puppy*
Lucy van Pelt is credited in the comic strip Peanuts to have discovered the axiom happiness is a warm puppy. The proposed SI unit of happiness, puppy, is derivable as the quantity of happiness that a one kilogram beagle puppy whose body temperature is 310 kelvins produces when held in skin contact for one second.
και
*Beauty: Helen*
Helen of Troy (from the Iliad) is widely known as "the face that launched a thousand ships". Thus, 1 millihelen is the amount of beauty needed to launch a single ship.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Δεν βλέπω να έχουν τα σύνθετα με το *-load*: *crapload, shitload, assload, buttload, fuckload*.

Στο Urban βρίσκεις ορισμούς του είδους:
*shitload* more than an assload but still less than a fuckton.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> ...
> *Beauty: Helen*
> Helen of Troy (from the Iliad) is widely known as "the face that launched a thousand ships". Thus, 1 millihelen is the amount of beauty needed to launch a single ship.


Έλα, νινί, στον τόπο σου! Όχι εσύ, Έλεν, στην Ελένη λέω. Σε μιλιέλεν θα μετράμε την ισχύ των ρυμουλκών;
Και του Πάρη που παρέσυρε την Ελένη που έσυρε τα πλοία; Σε μεγαπάρις;
Καλά, του Μενέλαου ξέρουμε, σε τερακέρατα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν βλέπω να έχουν τα σύνθετα με το *-load*: *crapload, shitload, assload, buttload, fuckload*.
> 
> Στο Urban βρίσκεις ορισμούς του είδους:
> *shitload* more than an assload but still less than a fuckton.



Ναι, αλλά αυτά δεν έχουν ακριβείς μαθηματικούς ορισμούς όπως αυτά της λίστας. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2014)

Μια γριά υιοθετεί ο Ηρακλής, ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα του αετού της ΑΕΚ

Αντιγράφω και την τελευταία παράγραφο:


> Τέλος, ήδη ακούγεται πως σε περίπτωση που το εγχείρημα του Ηρακλή στευθεί με επιτυχία, η ΠΑΕ Άρης σκοπεύει να αποκτήσει το δικό της σκουλήκι ενώ η ΠΑΕ ΠΑΟΚ ψάχνει απεγνωσμένα σε χώρες που έχουν υποστεί πυρηνικές καταστροφές προκειμένου να εντοπίσει δικέφαλο αετό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2014)

Κουλούρι θα τους βάλει ο δάσκαλος για εκείνο το *_στευθεί_. 


Αλλά, επειδή (με κάποια καθυστέρηση) αναρωτήθηκα από πού ξεκίνησε η έμπνευση για τον δικέφαλο αετό, διάβασα διάφορα στις Βικιπαίδειες και σημείωσα αυτό:

Σύμφωνα με την επικρατέστερη θεωρία, ο δικέφαλος αετός υιοθετήθηκε για πρώτη φορά ως αυτοκρατορικό έμβλημα από τον αυτοκράτορα Ισαάκιο Κομνηνό (1057-1059), εμπνευσμένο από τις τοπικές παραδόσεις για ένα μυθικό ον, το haga, στην πατρίδα του, την Παφλαγονία της Μικράς Ασίας. Οι τοπικοί μύθοι διηγούνται για έναν γιγάντιο αετό με δύο κεφάλια που εύκολα σήκωνε έναν ολόκληρο ταύρο με τα νύχια του. Τον λέγανε haga και ήταν προσωποποίηση της δύναμης, ενώ οι άνθρωποι συχνά στις προσευχές τους ζητούσαν την προστασία του.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Δικέφαλος_αετός


Στο αγγλικό:
According to a popular story (which however lacks any direct support)...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-headed_eagle#Byzantine_Empire


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2014)

Το ζήτημα του βυζαντινού δικέφαλου αετού έχει μελετηθεί από πολλούς, ερασιτέχνες και επιστήμονες, από τον 19ο αιώνα κιόλας. Σήμερα δυστυχώς κυκλοφορούν πολλά, τα περισσότερα αβάσιμα (έως και απίθανα), και διαδίδονται διαδικτυακά. Οι ανοησίες αφορούν όχι μόνο το δικέφαλο αλλά συνολικά τα σύμβολα των Βυζαντινών (εννοώ κυρίως τις σημαίες). Η υπόθεση σηκώνει ιδιαίτερο σημείωμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 29, 2014)

Για να ομολογήσω την αμαρτία μου, αυτή η ιστορία με το μυθικό πτηνό απ' την Παφλαγονία μου φαίνεται λίγο προβληματική. Ας αναμείνω όμως τη γνώμη των ειδικότερων (και, κυρίως, το σημείωμα που μας υποσχέθηκε ο Earion).


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Θα μ' άρεσε να ξυπνήσω και να δω αυτό:







.......................................................ή ίσως έτσι:





Αν θέλετε, προτείνετε τίτλο (ή τίτλους). 
Η λύση: Bruno Catalano.


Ή αυτό, για την απλότητά του:






πηγή: arteide.it


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
Παρότι το αυθεντικό δε μ' αρέσει, αυτό εδώ ευχαρίστως θα το έβλεπα με το ξύπνημα (κι όσοι με γνωρίζουν, ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ευχαριστηθώ εκείνη την ώρα).

One Direction - What Makes You Beautiful (5 Piano Guys, 1 piano) - The Piano Guys






Επειδή το πιάνο έγινε και ορχήστρα και παιχνίδι, καλόχαρο.

A couple months ago the 5 of us were gathered round a piano prepping for a video shoot scheduled for that day. We were brainstorming ideas when one of us (can’t remember who!) got off task and starting flicking a piano string. Since all of us are poster children for ADHD, it wasn’t long before ALL of us had joined in — banging out a beat, plucking a string, or hitting keys. The brainstorming meeting had been sabotaged beyond repair, but another music video idea was born!…
http://thepianoguys.com/portfolio/one-direction-what-makes-you-beautiful/


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 14, 2014)

*Καλημέρα να έχετε!*

Η νέα μου μουσική ανακάλυψη! Μέχρι και τα γαλλικά μ'αρέσουν έτσι που τα λέει...






Ελπίζω για πρωί να μην είναι βαρύ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο είναι και πολύ φρέσκο. Μου άρεσε και αυτό το βιντεάκι του.

Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μού θύμισε Μπρέγκοβιτς και Ίγκι Ποπ:


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 15, 2014)

Eίναι πολύ ωραίο όντως...το είχα δεί κι αυτό και λατρεύω την μικρή ορχήστρα που την συνοδεύει (προσπαθούσα να μάθω βιολί κάποτε). 
Έχει ένα λυρισμό...το βιντεάκι όμως, μου φάνηκε οτι βοηθάει το μυαλό να ταξιδεύει λίγο. Το ορχηστρικό το βρήκα λίγο πιο προσγειωμένο.
Τώρα για το άλλο, είναι πολύ ατμοσφαιρικό και έχει φοβερά φωνητικά! Είχα πολλά χρόνια να το ακούσω...σε ευχαριστώ λοιπόν!


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 15, 2014)

*Καλημέρααααα!*

Η Εύα μας εδώ είναι το πρόσωπο για το διαφημιστικό ενός αρώματος και τραγουδάει το Windmills of your mind κυρίως απο το 3.14 και μετά...
Παρόλο που δεν θα την έλεγα καλλίφωνη το λέει αισθαντικά! Απολαύστε! (ελπίζω :inno:)


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

Καλή η Εύα, αλλά έχει και καλύτερα. Το τραγούδι είναι στα αγαπημένα από τότε που το άκουσα σε πρώτη προβολή τού _Thomas Crown Affair_. Από τις πάμπολλες εκτελέσεις του, αυτή που μου αρέσει πολύ είναι με την Alison Moyet (ίσως επειδή μου αρέσει πολύ όλος ο δίσκος με το τραγούδι, το _Voices_). Αλλά για αντίδωρο θα βάλω το δεύτερο μέρος, το αντάντε, από τη συμφωνία του Μότσαρτ (_Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra_) που ήταν η έμπνευση του Μισέλ Λεγκράν.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 15, 2014)

*Ευχαριστώ για το αντίδωρο!*

Δεν το ήξερα οτι το έχει εμπνευστεί απο κλασσικό κομμάτι! Εντυπωσιάστηκα 
Τί μαθαίνει κανείς στη Lexilogia....

Έψαχνα να το βρώ ορχηστρικό και το βρήκα! Αν και θα ήταν ωραία και η εικόνα δυο χορευτών...


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

Το ορχηστρικό με τον τενόρο είναι πολύ ήπιο σε σύγκριση με τη θύελλα της πρωτότυπης διασκευής, με τη γαϊδουροφωνάρα του Jacek Koman (και μπόλικους χορευτές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2014)

Αξίζει ένα αθλητικό βιντεάκι εδώ μέσα; Νομίζω ναι· όταν ένας αθλητής (από μια μεγάλη σχολή του αγωνίσματός του) καταρρίπτει ένα θρυλικό ρεκόρ που έμενε ακλόνητο επί 21 χρόνια, με το ιδανικό άλμα, μπροστά στον θρύλο που είχε δημιουργήσει το προηγούμενο, ναι:

Ο 27χρονος Γάλλος Ρενό Λαβιλνί (Renaud Lavillenie) καταρρίπτει με 6.16 το θρυλικό ρεκόρ του Σεργκέι Μπούμπκα στο επί κοντώ:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2014)

Η απόλυση του Φρεντ. 


Πριν από λίγες μέρες, η αστυνομία του Γκάλφορντ στην πολιτεία Μισισίπι απέλυσε ένα απο τα πιο πολύτιμα στελέχη της, τον Φρεντ. Ο Φρεντ ήταν η ψυχή του τμήματος δίωξης ναρκωτικών. Επίσης, ο Φρεντ είναι σκύλος.

Ο Φρεντ είχε εκπαιδευθεί στην καλύτερη σχολή αστυνομικών σκύλων της Αμερικής, με τους καλύτερους δασκάλους. Μπορούσε να ξετρυπώνει κάθε είδους ναρκωτικά, να περιπολεί σε επικίνδυνες περιοχές, να βρίσκει βόμβες και να προστατεύει τον δίποδο συνάδελφό του. Ήταν ο εκλεκτός ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες σκυλιά. Γι’ αυτούς τους λόγους η αστυνομία της πόλης αποφάσισε να εντάξει τον Φρεντ στο δυναμικό της πριν απο δύο χρόνια.

Στην αρχή όλα πήγαιναν καλά με τον Φρεντ, ώσπου μια μέρα ξύπνησε μέσα του το ζώο – που θέλει, φυσικά, να παίξει και να κάνει σαχλαμάρες αντί να μυρίζει μεθαμφεταμίνες. Έτσι, ο Φρεντ, στη μέση της έρευνας, παρατούσε τα πάντα κι άρχιζε να παίζει με σκουπίδια, ιδίως πλαστικά μπουκάλια και άδεια κουτάκια κοκακόλα (ε, κόκα το ένα, κόκα και το άλλο…) ακριβώς σαν ένας οποιοσδήποτε εργαζόμενος που βαριέται να κάνει τους ισολογισμούς του και ανοίγει το Facebook για να κάνει λίγο πλάκα. Η αστυνομία του Γκάλφορντ αποφάσισε να τον ξαναστείλει σχολείο, μήπως και σοβαρευτεί επιτέλους. Ο Φρεντ όμως επέστρεψε ίδιος και απαράλλακτος. Γλύκας, ταλαντούχος – και άχρηστος. Ανεπίδεκτο μαθήσεως το Βέλγικο Malinois.

Έτσι λοιπόν, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο του Γκάλφορντ αποφάνθηκε ότι ο Φρεντ αποτελεί υπερβάλλον βάρος για τον προϋπολογισμό της πόλης, μιας και είχε αγοραστεί προς 12.000 δολλάρια, και έδωσε τη δυνατότητα στην αστυνομία να ξαναπουλήσει τον Φρεντ στη σχολή U.S Κ9 απ’ όπου τον είχε αγοράσει. Θα παραμείνει άραγε ο Φρεντ αιώνιος φοιτητής στο LA; Θα επανέλθει στην ενεργό δράση; Θα γίνει σταρ του Χόλιγουντ; Εδώ θα είμαστε, να τον παρακολουθούμε.

Ο ήρωάς μου! :wub::wub:


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

[Lavillenie] finally cleared it to claim the men's world record with 6.16m on 15 February 2014. Competing in the annual Pole Vault Stars meeting in Sergey Bubka's hometown of Donetsk, Ukraine, Lavillenie entered the competition at 5.76m and cleared that height as well as 5.91m on his first attempts before needing all 3 tries to get over 6.01m. With the bar set at 6.16m and Bubka looking on from the stands, Renaud flew over the bar by several inches on his first try. After a lengthy delay for the official measurement he then made one attempt at 6.21m. 6.16m is the absolute World Record, besting both Bubka's 6.14m Outdoors and 6.15m Indoors.

Καλημέρα. Και οι περιστάσεις ήταν εξαιρετικές, αξιομνημόνευτες. Για μας, που δεν τον βλέπουμε να αγωνίζεται πλάι σε άλλους αθλητές και δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά στους πόντους, αυτό που μετράει πιο πολύ είναι η τρελή χαρά του αθλητή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> [Lavillenie] finally cleared it to claim the men's world record with 6.16m on 15 February 2014. Competing in the annual Pole Vault Stars meeting in Sergey Bubka's hometown of Donetsk, Ukraine, Lavillenie entered the competition at 5.76m and cleared that height as well as 5.91m on his first attempts before needing all 3 tries to get over 6.01m.


Μάλλον δεν τα λέει σωστά. Όπως φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι, έχασε τις δύο πρώτες προσπάθειες στα 6.01 και μετά, όπως έχει δικαίωμα, τοποθέτησε τον πήχη για την τρίτη (και τελευταία) προσπάθειά του στα 6.16.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Malinois


...το οποίο παρεμπ. είναι απολύτως εδραιωμένο μεταγραμμένο: [βελγικός ποιμενικός] _μαλινουά_. :)


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους μας!


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)

Καλομηνιά, καλομαγιά, τς άνοιξης καλημέρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα, προσοχή με τα μαγιόξυλα!


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2014)

É um, é dois, e.......

Χωρίς λόγια (και δυστυχώς χωρίς ήχο)


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)




----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Αυτό είναι ένα μέρος στο οποίο συνερχόμεθα με τη βιβλική σημασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

Με ένα Kindle έχεις το κρεβάτι σου στην τσέπη σου.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με ένα Kindle έχεις το κρεβάτι σου στην τσέπη σου.



Yeah, you try to sleep on a Kindle and then tell us all about it... 
Or an ipad, for that matter...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με ένα Kindle έχεις το κρεβάτι σου στην τσέπη σου.





daeman said:


> Yeah, you try to sleep on a Kindle and then tell us all about it...


Σωστός. Άρα, η προτροπή γίνεται: Με ένα Kindle έχεις το κρεβάτι σου *ΚΑΙ* στην τσέπη σου. ;)


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι ένα μέρος στο οποίο συνερχόμεθα με τη βιβλική σημασία;



Right you are. On the other hand, I usually sleep on the left side. 

Ingrained, deep-seated knowledge. Embedded, in the bibliophile sense (and "biblio_phile"_​ in the biblical sense).


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 24, 2014)

...
After Kemosabe the porcupine, here's Poki the hedgehog:

A day in the life of a hedgehog






porcupine vs hedgehog


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2014)

Ω, χαρώ τηνα! :wub:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2014)

Στρατοσφαιρικά ανώτερο απ' το πρωτότυπο! Στίχοι από το Google Translate, εννοείται! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Στίχοι από το Google Translate, εννοείται! :)



Όχι, βέβαια. «Βρέφος μου» το «baby»; Το Google Translate φτιάχνει δικά του αριστουργήματα. Όπως, ας πούμε:

Even if you're gone I'm gonna drive (drive, drive)

Google Translate: Ακόμα κι αν φύγει θα είμαι κίνησης (drive, δίσκο)

Παρατηρήσεις:

1. you're gone > φύγει: Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί συχνά δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν ούτε το σωστό πρόσωπο.
2. Ο αγγλικός στίχος είναι κουλός, αλλά το GT καταλαμβάνεται από απελπισία όταν βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με την επανάληψη τού drive και αρχίζει να ψελλίζει διάφορες μεταφραστικές εκδοχές — όλες άκυρες.


Και χιλιάδες άλλα σχόλια...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2014)

Είναι κατά δήλωση του δημιουργού:

ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΞΑΝ. ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΚΙΝΔΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΟΗΣ ΜΑΣ.
Μεταφράζω ξένα τραγούδια στα ελληνικά.Δεν ξέρω ξένες γλώσσες γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιώ Google Translator. Mπορείτε να με βρείτε στη σελίδα : 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Greek-S...
και στο Twitter: https://twitter.com/GreekSingerman


----------



## VickyN (Jul 17, 2014)

Bio-Optically Organized Knowledge centre




Μπορεί και να το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, οπότε συγχωρέστε με.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2014)

Το αποπάνω και σε νέα παραγωγή:


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

*Floria Guei - Φλοριά Γκέι*

Το βάζουμε σε μεγάλη διάσταση και το βλέπουμε ξανά και ξανά...


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2014)

Ορθή γραφή του επιθέτου, ώστε να αντιστοιχεί στην προφορά αυτή: 
Guéï Γκεή


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

*Floria Gueï *
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floria_Gueï


----------



## pontios (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow!

Προσπάθησα να βρω μια αντίστοιχη ελληνική (μεταφορική) φράση που θα περιέγραφε αυτή την "come-from-the-clouds" νίκη, αλλά απέτυχα παταγωδώς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2014)

Come from the clouds? Ουρανοκατέβατη;


----------



## pontios (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Come from the clouds? Ουρανοκατέβατη;




OK, thanks, SBE. 
Maybe it is the "go-to" term, in Greek, but I thought "ουρανοκατέβατoς" was closer in meaning to "out of the blue", i.e., it describes something that happens or is achieved totally unexpectedly (and maybe, even, without much effort, akin to "something falling into your lap") - whereas, in our instance, obviously it would have taken a big effort on her part, and she may have even been favoured to win it for the French team (so the win mightn't have been entirely unexpected, or "out of the blue" in that sense).

We are amazed at her win given the 20 metre advantage her opponents had at the start, and the 10-15 metres she had to still make up with 100 metres to go. 
In short, she "came from the clouds/had to come from the clouds" to win it, so I would consider it a "come-from-the clouds" win, but not an "out-of-the blue" win, if I'm making any sense.
It wouldn't surprise me if it's an Aussie term - it might not be widely used?


----------



## pontios (Aug 19, 2014)

Correction, above .. I meant "she still had to make up", of course. I didn't mean to boldly split the infinitive. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Σκεφτόμουν ότι για να προλάβω τις δουλειές μου θα πρέπει να γίνω Φλοριά Γκέι. Έπειτα σκέφτηκα ότι για άντρα δεν προσφέρεται κανένα από τα δύο ονόματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

pontios said:


> Correction, above .. I meant "she still had to make up", of course. I didn't mean to boldly split the infinitive. :inno:



Feel free to split your infinitives, as long as you don't get into hair-splitting arguments. 

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η τύπισσα ήρθε από το πουθενά και τους άρπαξε τη νίκη μέσα από τα χέρια. (Αλλά ένα πράγμα που δεν υπήρξα ποτέ: αθλητικογράφος.)


----------



## pontios (Aug 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα.
Ήρθε από το πουθενά και άρπαξε τη νίκη μέσα από τα σαγόνια της ήττας/απιθανότητας.  
See what happens when you encourage me.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το αποπάνω και σε νέα παραγωγή:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXXzH9oo178



Με πληροφορούν ότι στην παρακάτω σελίδα του Facebook («Νεοελληνικές διάλεκτοι και γλωσσικές ποικιλίες»), εκτός από τους στίχους της Τραγίλας, υπάρχουν ερμηνευτικές, φωνολογικές και μορφολογικές σημειώσεις.
https://www.facebook.com/notes/νεοε...λα-κρητική-ποικιλία-ηρακλείου/292074894310059


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

http://leekspin.com/

ΥΓ Καταλάβατε και ποιο άβαταρ θα βάλω αν βρεθεί τρόπος να έχουν τα άβαταρ και ήχο. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2014)

Α, έχει και χειρότερο πήξιμο (μυστηριώδης και δυσνόητη αναφορά σε άλλα πηξίματα).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, έχει και χειρότερο πήξιμο (μυστηριώδης και δυσνόητη αναφορά σε άλλα πηξίματα).


Πήξιμο ή κάψιμο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2014)

Οι έννοιες δεν είναι αλληλοαποκλειόμενες...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Χαρούμενο ξύπνημα, τώρα και σε παραμετροποιήσιμη μορφή: διαλέξτε το στιλ μουσικής που εκφράζει τη μέρα σας: :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 7, 2014)

Εκπληκτικό! Το γύρισμα από Λεντ Ζέπελιν σε Φρανκ Σινάτρα ήταν η αποθέωση.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

...
Mission Impossible: Babies escape






Literally thinking "outside the box."


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2014)

Τίποτα, τίποτα δε μας σταματά,
τα κάγκελα θα σπάσουμε με τον τσαμπουκά! :clap:

Όμως εκείνο που μ' άρεσε περισσότερο ήταν 1) η αλληλεγγύη, αδέρφια! 2) η παμπονηριά (αποκαθιστούμε την τάξη για να μην καταλάβει ο δεσμοφύλακας ότι πειράχτηκε κάτι). :up: :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Actual Exchanges Between Pilots And Control Towers


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::upz:


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

I suppose the "Fokker" in the first case ("Your traffic is a Fokker") is, in aviation parlance, an aeroplane of some sort?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

Fokker

(και το πιο γνωστό Φόκερ στην Ελλάδα, το (αντίγραφο) τριπλάνο του «Κόκκινου Βαρόνου» από τον Α'ΠΠ)


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

...
World, meet NINITA, οur new baby pygmy marmoset!






Pygmy marmosets are the smallest monkeys in the world, and man, are they adorable. Ninita is a pygmy marmoset who was born deaf and abandoned by her parents at 3 weeks of age in 2012. She was injured and sick when she was found and adopted by the Rare Species Conservatory Foundation. With a little rehabilitation and tender loving care, Ninita healed quickly and became very playful and loving. Her favorite item to play with is a toothbrush.
www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/deaf-orphan-marmoset-loves-toothbrush-massage1


The *pygmy marmoset* (_Cebuella pygmaea_) is a small New World monkey native to rainforests of the western Amazon Basin in South America. It is notable for being the smallest monkey and one of the smallest primates in the world at just over 100 grams (3.5 oz).


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Να μας πείτε και όταν θα βρει τον Νινίτο της και θα βουρτσίζονται παρέα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία του εορτασμού των Ευχαριστιών, από το The Onion:

*Report: Turkey Sandwiches An Excellent Source Of Turkey Sandwiches*

Turkey sandwiches, long suspected of being a rich source of turkey sandwiches, were found to contain a substantial amount of turkey sandwich in every bite, the FDA reported Monday. “While traces of turkey sandwich can be found in other foods, such as turkey, bread, mayonnaise, or turkey-and-ham sandwiches, only turkey sandwiches contain 100 percent turkey sandwich,” the report read in part. “In addition, eating a turkey sandwich a day is proven to help reduce the risk of not eating turkey sandwiches. This is great news for the 12 million Americans who aren’t currently getting enough turkey sandwich.” The report noted that turkey sandwiches are no longer considered to be a good source of hot dogs.


----------



## VickyN (Dec 18, 2014)

Let's learn the word "resist".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2014)

No way!


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Μια καλή φίλη μού έστειλε να γελάσω με αυτές τις φωτογραφίες. Αν είστε από τους έξυπνους που διαβάζουν στο κρεβάτι αντί να αφήνεστε να σας αποκοιμίζουν βασανιστικές σκέψεις:

*Couples with books*


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Πληροφορήθηκα ότι ο πρωθυπουργός παραβρέθηκε σε τελετή αγιασμού ATM. Θα είναι της ατιμοπροσκυνήσεως σήμερα.






http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.moyfanet&id=39056


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς για χαρούμενο ξύπνημα: εγώ πέθανα στο γέλιο, αλλά προειδοποιώ ότι μπορεί και να αηδιάσει κανείς. #at_your_own_peril
*Μπλιαχ - Το ελληνικό food blogging στα χειρότερα του*


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2015)

Ωχ θέμου, αυτό το double facepalm του Σαμαρά πρώτη φορά το είδα τώρα 


Μαρίνε,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Του Σαμαρά καλό είναι, αλλά από το Μούφανετ, οκ;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2015)

Την πάτησα! Αλλά τον είχα ικανό, γι' αυτό :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς για χαρούμενο ξύπνημα: εγώ πέθανα στο γέλιο, αλλά προειδοποιώ ότι μπορεί και να αηδιάσει κανείς. #at_your_own_peril
> *Μπλιαχ - Το ελληνικό food blogging στα χειρότερα του*



Όχι, Ζαζ, σε ικετεύω, μην μπεις, μη. Υπάρχει φόβος να σου αρέσουν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Σε τύφλωσε η παρουσία του Σαμ, Παλ Αύρα, και δεν είδες καν το ΒΑΝΚ ΑΤΜ; 

Παρεμπ, σημερινός Πετρουλάκης:


----------



## FotisKart (Mar 9, 2015)

*Zωάκι που γαργαλιέται*


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

Οι απίστευτες σουρικάτες.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σουρικάτα


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

#224 Όπως λέμε heavy petting.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Οι απίστευτες σουρικάτες.
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σουρικάτα


Δεν χρειάζεται να πας τόσο μακριά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5933-meerkat-σουρικάτα


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 31, 2015)

Home workers spend all day laughing at you


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2016)

Ουφ, δεν ξέρω πού τα συγκεντρώνουμε αυτά, αλλά εγώ τα είδα πρωί και με βοήθησαν για πιο χαρούμενο ξύπνημα...

15 Images That Show Why Letter-Spacing Is Important


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ουφ, δεν ξέρω πού τα συγκεντρώνουμε αυτά, αλλά εγώ τα είδα πρωί και με βοήθησαν για πιο χαρούμενο ξύπνημα...
> 
> 15 Images That Show Why Letter-Spacing Is Important








One-word-George vs. Dr. Therapist and Mr. Hideit.
Punctuation saves sentences, spacing sentences patients.


----------

